# rotes Licht bei Netzwerkkarte



## aquila (22. Juli 2002)

Hy @ all!

Hab mir ein kleines Heimnetzwerk daheim aufgebaut und bei einem Computer leuchtet unten die Netzwerkkarte nicht grün sondern 

rot!

Was hat das zu bedeuten?? 

- Der Computer kommt ganz normal ins Internet und ins Netzwerk und ich habe
- ein ganz normales Patch-Kabel verwendet (kein Crossover)

Bitte um Hilfe...


----------



## Virtual Freak (22. Juli 2002)

*tja..*

die infos sind nu grad n bisserl dürftig...
aber guck doch mal in em manual vom der NIC nach was die status lampen bedeuten...
könnte sein das das normal is...oder das sie nur auf halb duplex läuft..oder nur 10 mbit...wie auch immer...
mehr kann ich dir nich sagen...sonst halt auch karten einstellungen checken...

greetz VF


----------



## alex0815 (31. Juli 2002)

was sind es denn überhaupt für Karten???
Ansonsten kann ich mich nur anschliessen und vermuten, dass "rot" für 10mbit steht...!


----------



## aquila (5. August 2002)

Das ist eine 3com Etherlink XL 10/100 PCI


----------



## Dunsti (8. August 2002)

kann es sein, daß die LED orange ist (statt rot) ?

bei den Netzwerkkarten von 3Com mit 2 LED's am Rückblech ist die LNK-LED grün bei einer 10MBit-Verbindung, und Orange bei 100MBit !


Dunsti


----------

